# PH: citric acid vs phosphoric acid!



## shavits_one (Feb 4, 2010)

Whats up yall im getting ready for my next outdoor grow starting late march, early april! My question is what type of ph adjuster should I use to ajust my ph in soil? Phosphoric or Citric? What type of acid should I use and is one better suited for outdoor growing then the other? I grow in containers and I use fox farms ocean forest potting soil. I usually add about 1 to 1.5 cups of prilled dolomite lime to about 1.5 cubic ft of soil to buffer the ph! The ph in my water source is around the low 7 range so I know I need to drope the ph down between 6.2 and 6.5. Ive herd some good things about citric acid for this purpose and was wondering what you guys think!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 4, 2010)

Just let the earth do it's magic...feed the ground, and it will take care of everything else.  If your putting chemicals on your outdoor grow, your only working against the process.  No reason to adjust the pH just feed it organic teas, and amend the soil really well, and add some dolomite lime, to stabalize it.


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 5, 2010)

Legalize said it right.


----------



## shavits_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tips you guys and thanks for the welcome legalize freedom! What teas would you recommend for the veg stage of growth? If anyone else would like to share some info please feel free! I got some great strains for this season and i will be posting it here in the forums so you guys can add any info that might be useful.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 5, 2010)

Bat guano high in N for veg and high in P&K in flower, there are recipes stickied somewhere on this site.  Maybe in the Organics section....you'll just have to search around if I happen to see it, I'll let you know.  Or maybe someone would be willing to share one of their secret recipes...lol


----------



## shavits_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks again legalize freedom! I posted another thread and 420benny mentioned a bat guano kelp tea mixture which sounds good! Im going to look for those recipes so hopefully i stumble across them! Also, what do you think about oyster shell and NJ greensand for ph buffer?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the green sand idea...oyster shells take too long to be of any use I think.  You'd be better off with just some dolomitic lime

There are several good ingrediants to add to teas, bird, bat, and fish crap, worm castings, seaweeds, and can't forget molasses...you'll just have to dig a little and get one that fits you and what you can get your hands on.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 7, 2010)

Citric acid is a very weak acid, you'd need quite a lot to change the pH much. Phosphoric acid not only does pH down but it is also a concentrated fert (P) so be careful!


----------



## shavits_one (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info everybody! I think im going to go with legalize freedom said but keep a close eye on my ph and adjust it if I need to! Last question yall! Whats the most natural way that I can bring my ph down if I need to adjust it or whats the best nute or additive I can use? I would appreciate the info!


----------



## shavits_one (Feb 7, 2010)

I use fox farms ocean forest potting soil and it comes out of the bag at the  range from 6.3 to 6.8! I know this is pretty much ideal ph range so im looking to maintain it! Ive never tried sulfur but I will look into it fosho! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Shavits...here is a link to an old thread that I had saved, that a member "super silver haze" had given us some tea recipes, and also a link to where to find some of the ingredients...thought this might help ya.  I pretty much make up my teas with whatever I can find good to use at the time.  Using higher nitrogen contents for the veg state, and higher P & K in the flowering stage.  Good Luck to you bud...I hope this gets you on the right track!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49626


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 8, 2010)

Shavits - yo mentioned you use Prilled Dolomite in your outdoor pots. Make sure you crush that to a fine powder or buy flowered Dolomite. Prilled Dolomite takes longer than your plant will be growing to substantially break down and buffer things out. The Floured stuff will be 100% more effective. 

You shouldn't need much pH adjustment what so ever if working organically. Adjusting ingredient ratios will better suit your plants needs. Hypothetically, if you were to consistently run into Mg deficiencies pH is running to low. Adding a more Alkaline ingredient would improve this. The opposite will occur also. If for example Fe deficiencies occur - making the mix more acidic is appropriate next time.

If your more comfortable adjusting pH, Citric acid is more natural in terms of soil life and what not. It is more organically friendly imo. Phosphoric acid is typically not incredibly nice to your micro herd. It is often used in hydroponic set-ups and chelated nutrient applications - like some fish-based nutrients.


----------



## shavits_one (Feb 8, 2010)

What up everybody. Thanks for the info you guys have been very helpfull with the information you have shared with me! I have a good idea now as to how I will approach this years grow! I will be going 100% organic with some some teas for my veg and bloom stages of the grow! I will be posting the grow here in the forums so that you can share any info during the whole growth process. I got some great genetics this year and Im pretty excited and ready to get started! Thanks again!


----------

